
Bill Gates criticises Elizabeth Warren's plan for tax on super-rich - pmoriarty
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-50333597
======
rdtwo
It’s cause the plan is poorly thought out. I kind of agree with him, the same
way her plan to implement Medicare for all wouldn’t work. It’s not that either
is a bad idea but the plan for implementation is wanting

